# Huge favor please!



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Our parent business won last year and we'd love to see our newer division listed this year. Would you please swing over to this link here (Black Diamond Celebrity Gifting - Contestant in the StartupNation Home-Based 100 Competition)
and vote for my company? There's no registration required, you just click the link and click 'vote'. You can vote once daily too if you wanted to but I'm not asking anyone to do all that.

If you have your own little business you can register YOURS as well. Thank you!


----------

